# Please show me your 6-motif sweet alhambra bracelet!



## mewt

Preferably in RG, but I'll take what I can get! I tried it on in the store today but didn't take photos arrrg, but I know I loved it and am heavily considering pulling the trigger. Thanks in advance!






(Will also take celebrity photos, catalogue photos; ANY in-action stuff!!)


----------



## mewt

Also, a question for the owners of these delicate bracelets... have you ever broken one, or snapped it? Would you say it's suitable for daily wear?


----------



## Violet Bleu

This bracelet does not belong to me, but here's a mod pic when I tried it on with my Trinity Cord bracelet and Thin Loves.


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## Phoenix123

Mine


----------



## Phoenix123

mewt said:


> Also, a question for the owners of these delicate bracelets... have you ever broken one, or snapped it? Would you say it's suitable for daily wear?



Nope, never broken anything.  And I do wear it everyday (I wasn't keen on it initially bc of its delicate look, but LOVE it now!).


----------



## mewt

Violet Bleu said:


> This bracelet does not belong to me, but here's a mod pic when I tried it on with my Trinity Cord bracelet and Thin Loves.


Thank you so much! Can I use your photo to start a poll later? I'm sooo stuck between the thin LOVE and sweet, and this photo is absolutely perfect.



Phoenix123 said:


> Nope, never broken anything.  And I do wear it everyday (I wasn't keen on it initially bc of its delicate look, but LOVE it now!).


Thanks for commenting and sharing your photo! So do you wear it 24/7, while showering/exercising/etc? Do you ever worry it'll get snagged, or grabbed by kids? When, if ever, would you feel the need to take it off? The links just seem reeeally dainty... which is so pretty, but so worrying!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Phoenix123 said:


> Nope, never broken anything.  And I do wear it everyday (I wasn't keen on it initially bc of its delicate look, but LOVE it now!).



Hi Pheonix, I am so happy you fell in love with your sweet pave ! I remember months ago you were planning on selling it. I tried it on months ago and still thinking about it. I think its just so precious, and may need to pull the trigger!


----------



## Violet Bleu

@mewt That's totally fine! I'm happy I could help.


----------



## Phoenix123

**deleted**

Duplicate post.


----------



## Phoenix123

mewt said:


> Thanks for commenting and sharing your photo! So do you wear it 24/7, while showering/exercising/etc? Do you ever worry it'll get snagged, or grabbed by kids? When, if ever, would you feel the need to take it off? The links just seem reeeally dainty... which is so pretty, but so worrying!!



Yes, I do.  It's about the only piece of jewellery that never comes off. 

I am not worried about it getting snagged and it never has.  I don't have kids.

In any case, if any of the links breaks, you can take it to VCA to have it repaired and voila!


----------



## Phoenix123

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Pheonix, I am so happy you fell in love with your sweet pave ! I remember months ago you were planning on selling it. I tried it on months ago and still thinking about it. I think its just so precious, and may need to pull the trigger!



Thank you so much.  Yes, I'm happy I fell in love with it.  Can't believe I was planning on selling it!  lol

May I enable you to pull the trigger?!

It's so dainty and yet provides just the right amount of sparkle/ pop.  And it's so light and comfy and easy to wear, either on its own or stacked with another bracelet.  Although I almost never stack it now with my more expensive bracelet(s) for fear of scratching, I'm thinking of getting a Sweet Carnelian or Onyx to pair with this one (my wardrobe is mainly black and red).


----------



## Coconuts40

Phoenix123 said:


> Thank you so much.  Yes, I'm happy I fell in love with it.  Can't believe I was planning on selling it!  lol
> 
> May I enable you to pull the trigger?!
> 
> It's so dainty and yet provides just the right amount of sparkle/ pop.  And it's so light and comfy and easy to wear, either on its own or stacked with another bracelet.  Although I almost never stack it now with my more expensive bracelet(s) for fear of scratching, I'm thinking of getting a Sweet Carnelian or Onyx to pair with this one (my wardrobe is mainly black and red).



Haha thank you, yes you are definitely enabling me in a good way . I'm so happy you kept it and fell in love with it over again! Bigger isn't always better, it's a comfortable and pretty size for daily use.  Thank you for your update xx


----------



## Mpassan03

I just received this in RG for my birthday from DH! Absolutely love it going to pop into VCA this week to see if I should get it shortened like I did wmy vintage Alhambra bracelet.  So comfy and really does have the perfect amount of sparkle!!


----------



## Gemmathilde

Mpassan03 said:


> I just received this in RG for my birthday from DH! Absolutely love it going to pop into VCA this week to see if I should get it shortened like I did wmy vintage Alhambra bracelet.  So comfy and really does have the perfect amount of sparkle!!



Oh my goodness! So beautiful! I'm looking to purchase this same bracelet as well. Does it take a while for them to adjust the size of the bracelet?


----------



## Mpassan03

No not at all.  My MOP Alhambra bracelet only took 2 days! They do have to send it to NY (if you don't live there). I actually just dropped this off today and they said max 10 business days but I doubt it will take that long.  They will also send it directly to your house if you prefer


----------



## mewt

Mpassan03 said:


> I just received this in RG for my birthday from DH! Absolutely love it going to pop into VCA this week to see if I should get it shortened like I did wmy vintage Alhambra bracelet.  So comfy and really does have the perfect amount of sparkle!!


Thank you so much for sharing! What a thoughtful DH.  Happy birthday!

Could you share a before/after shortening photo? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger before price increase, and would also need to get it shortened. Also, does it ever catch on anything, or get grabbed by your(?) baby? It looks really beautiful on your wrist!


----------



## Mpassan03

mewt said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! What a thoughtful DH.  Happy birthday!
> 
> Could you share a before/after shortening photo? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger before price increase, and would also need to get it shortened. Also, does it ever catch on anything, or get grabbed by your(?) baby? It looks really beautiful on your wrist!



I'm still waiting for it to come back but I will share for sure!  My SA was out for a week so it has taken longer than last time.  No she doesn't touch my bracelets - necklaces are another story ...


----------



## mewt

Mpassan03 said:


> I'm still waiting for it to come back but I will share for sure!  My SA was out for a week so it has taken longer than last time.  No she doesn't touch my bracelets - necklaces are another story ...



Haha, got it... necklaces are the thing to watch out for!

Do you know how much they're shortening it by? How many links are they removing, and do you get to keep the extra links? I wonder how they'd shorten it so it's even between all the motifs. I bought mine yesterday, and am thinking I'd rather shorten it than wear it by clipping at the clover (seems like it might be more easily broken this way), but each link is 1.5mm and to shorten it by 16mm isn't divisible by 6...

Hope you get yours back soon!


----------



## Mpassan03

mewt said:


> Haha, got it... necklaces are the thing to watch out for!
> 
> Do you know how much they're shortening it by? How many links are they removing, and do you get to keep the extra links? I wonder how they'd shorten it so it's even between all the motifs. I bought mine yesterday, and am thinking I'd rather shorten it than wear it by clipping at the clover (seems like it might be more easily broken this way), but each link is 1.5mm and to shorten it by 16mm isn't divisible by 6...
> 
> Hope you get yours back soon!


I just got the bracelet back - much better! Looks like they took out 4 links btwn each motif... there are now 11 links between each. It still is loose- didn't want it to be snug but not too loose like it was before- my SA said she was sending the links but I didn't see them in the pouch (they usually send them back to you).  Here is a pic of what it looks like now:


----------



## Notorious Pink

Looks perfect!


----------



## Bee-licious

This is on my list too! Has anyone stacked it with a regular love? I'm thinking maybe it won't go together since the regular love is so much thicker looking...


----------



## mewt

Mpassan03 said:


> I just got the bracelet back - much better! Looks like they took out 4 links btwn each motif... there are now 11 links between each. It still is loose- didn't want it to be snug but not too loose like it was before- my SA said she was sending the links but I didn't see them in the pouch (they usually send them back to you).  Here is a pic of what it looks like now:


Thank you so much for the pic!! Did you get the extra links back yet? I guess they took out 10 links, 2 between each motif except for the clasp (from 13 links to 11).That's how much I'd like to shorten mine by, I've worked out that should shorten it from 7" to 6.4" total length.  Guess yours is 6.4" now?




Bee-licious said:


> This is on my list too! Has anyone stacked it with a regular love? I'm thinking maybe it won't go together since the regular love is so much thicker looking...



Well if no one has a reply, I guess I'll try to help... BUT keep in mind 1) that is a fake $5 love off the street, and 2) I've already decided the size doesn't work on me. So, your mileage may vary. I think it looks alright together, even if the regular love doesn't do me any favors! Why not go try it on in store?


----------



## Bee-licious

mewt said:


> Thank you so much for the pic!! Did you get the extra links back yet? I guess they took out 10 links, 2 between each motif except for the clasp (from 13 links to 11).That's how much I'd like to shorten mine by, I've worked out that should shorten it from 7" to 6.4" total length.  Guess yours is 6.4" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if no one has a reply, I guess I'll try to help... BUT keep in mind 1) that is a fake $5 love off the street, and 2) I've already decided the size doesn't work on me. So, your mileage may vary. I think it looks alright together, even if the regular love doesn't do me any favors! Why not go try it on in store?


It looks lovely the way you've stacked it with some silver/wg jewelry too!


----------



## mewt

Oh thanks! It's 999 silver, super shiny.  I didn't take it off since it doesn't have a hinge and is literally a small pain to remove. In daily wear though I wear the sweet on the other hand because personally I don't enjoy the feeling of mixing bangle + bracelet. They grate each other in a way that grinds my nerves, and I don't even care about scratches on jewelry. Again, your mileage may vary!


----------



## Injenuity2

Love this bracelet but wish it was made in YG.  Has anyone been able to special order it in YG?


----------



## Coconuts40

6 motif sweet pave bracelet. A wonderful every day bracelet that requires no concern, or care. Just put it on, and enjoy!  I took out about 12 links as my wrists are ridiculously tiny.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I know this is not the most popular choice but just love the sweet for an everyday subtle bling. I am still considering purchasing the 5 motif pave for when I want to ramp things up a bit.  I'm rather conservative with my daytime jewelry.


----------



## honey

I love [emoji177] your bracelet! It’s on my Christmas list. It’s absolutely lovely!


----------



## honey

Coconuts40 said:


> 6 motif sweet pave bracelet. A wonderful every day bracelet that requires no concern, or care. Just put it on, and enjoy!  I took out about 12 links as my wrists are ridiculously tiny.



Any regrets about shortening your bracelet? Like you I have small wrists. I'm so thrilled about the bracelet now I'm afraid to alter it in anyway.


----------



## Coconuts40

honey said:


> Any regrets about shortening your bracelet? Like you I have small wrists. I'm so thrilled about the bracelet now I'm afraid to alter it in anyway.



You got the bracelet!! Congratulations 
No I don't  have any regrets but it is all personal preference. I like my every day bracelets to move around a little bit but not too much so it is more comfortable. I can comfortably slide my index finger in between my wrist and bracelet so to me that is perfect movement + comfort.  If you're not sure, wear the bracelet for a week or two before making a decision.  Congratulations once again !!! xx


----------



## Cat2708

mewt said:


> Also, a question for the owners of these delicate bracelets... have you ever broken one, or snapped it? Would you say it's suitable for daily wear?



I wear my Vintage Alhambra solid gold everyday and even sleep with it. It’s solid. I haven’t seen this one in real life but just thought I’d share.


----------



## Bee-licious

Cat2708 said:


> I wear my Vintage Alhambra solid gold everyday and even sleep with it. It’s solid. I haven’t seen this one in real life but just thought I’d share.


Sorry to revive an old thread but do you stack your vintage solid gold bracelet or do you wear it on its own?


----------



## Cat2708

Bee-licious said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but do you stack your vintage solid gold bracelet or do you wear it on its own?


Hi! I wear it everyday with my two love bracelets.


----------



## Bee-licious

Cat2708 said:


> Hi! I wear it everyday with my two love bracelets.


That is SO LOVELY! What a gorgeous stack. Do you find that the 5 motif gets scratched against the love or vice versa? I’m also considering an all gold VCA piece to stack with my love or wear on the other hand but I’m worried about scratching so sometimes I think I should just pair my love with a sweet bracelet - thoughts?


----------



## honey

Curious what others stack their 6-motif bracelet with. I’m considering getting another one. Just wish there were stone options in the sweet 6-motif style.


----------



## Cat2708

Bee-licious said:


> That is SO LOVELY! What a gorgeous stack. Do you find that the 5 motif gets scratched against the love or vice versa? I’m also considering an all gold VCA piece to stack with my love or wear on the other hand but I’m worried about scratching so sometimes I think I should just pair my love with a sweet bracelet - thoughts?



Hey! Thanks , the design is already so unique that you can’t see any scratches on the hammered parts of the flowers/clover.
Sometimes it creeps under the bangles and sometimes it sits on top neatly.


----------



## Summerof89

Reviving this post as I am in lost land! Having a tough time choosing between these two or just break my wallet and get the stack. My issue is I have only been into stone-ful VCAs, I’m not sure how I feel about pave Alhambras but I have to say the 6 motif has an attractive price point for 6 pieces!


----------



## Bee-licious

Summerof89 said:


> Reviving this post as I am in lost land! Having a tough time choosing between these two or just break my wallet and get the stack. My issue is I have only been into stone-ful VCAs, I’m not sure how I feel about pave Alhambras but I have to say the 6 motif has an attractive price point for 6 pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371718


I vote for the all gold! The stack the way you have in the photo is gorgeous


----------



## lovieluvslux

Loving your mix of VCA and Cartier.  



Mpassan03 said:


> I just received this in RG for my birthday from DH! Absolutely love it going to pop into VCA this week to see if I should get it shortened like I did wmy vintage Alhambra bracelet.  So comfy and really does have the perfect amount of sparkle!!


----------



## MoreTorque

Just saw this on the Japanese website of the new Sweets
View attachment 4382775


----------



## MoreTorque

MoreTorque said:


> Just saw this on the Japanese website of the new Sweets
> View attachment 4382775




Hmm...the link below since the image is not showing up

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/e...Pre-launch-sweet-alhambra-watches-isetan.html


----------



## valnsw

MoreTorque said:


> Hmm...the link below since the image is not showing up
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/e...Pre-launch-sweet-alhambra-watches-isetan.html



Thanks for posting! 

I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me when I saw some pix of what seemed like the yg pave sweet Alhambra long necklace on IG few days ago.

Here’s the IG link, need to swipe, it’s one of the pix in the middle.





For the watches, I managed to try on the ones with mop and guilloche dials.


----------



## nicole0612

MoreTorque said:


> Hmm...the link below since the image is not showing up
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/e...Pre-launch-sweet-alhambra-watches-isetan.html



How beautiful. Thank you for posting. I would love to buy the pave YG. I wish it would be more widely available!


----------



## JeanGranger

Coconuts40 said:


> 6 motif sweet pave bracelet. A wonderful every day bracelet that requires no concern, or care. Just put it on, and enjoy!  I took out about 12 links as my wrists are ridiculously tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912880
> 
> 
> I know this is not the most popular choice but just love the sweet for an everyday subtle bling. I am still considering purchasing the 5 motif pave for when I want to ramp things up a bit.  I'm rather conservative with my daytime jewelry.





Phoenix123 said:


> Nope, never broken anything.  And I do wear it everyday (I wasn't keen on it initially bc of its delicate look, but LOVE it now!).





Phoenix123 said:


> Yes, I do.  It's about the only piece of jewellery that never comes off.
> 
> I am not worried about it getting snagged and it never has.  I don't have kids.
> 
> In any case, if any of the links breaks, you can take it to VCA to have it repaired and voila!





Coconuts40 said:


> 6 motif sweet pave bracelet. A wonderful every day bracelet that requires no concern, or care. Just put it on, and enjoy!  I took out about 12 links as my wrists are ridiculously tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912880
> 
> 
> I know this is not the most popular choice but just love the sweet for an everyday subtle bling. I am still considering purchasing the 5 motif pave for when I want to ramp things up a bit.  I'm rather conservative with my daytime jewelry.



Hi 
Your 6 pave are beautiful. Can I ask if you still enjoy wearing yours?  Are they any pro and con or advise? Oh! Should I pull the trigger? If not to much to ask Can you post more action shot please?


----------



## Phoenix123

Mai1981 said:


> Hi
> Your 6 pave are beautiful. Can I ask if you still enjoy wearing yours?  Are they any pro and con or advise? Oh! Should I pull the trigger? If not to much to ask Can you post more action shot please?



I'm afraid I've sold mine, at a pretty hefty loss

I tried to love it but I found it too subdue.  What irked me the most is that the motifs kept flipping and the underside was not at all sparkly.  I now have the vintage sized pave bracelet and it's definitely better (though still not blingy enough for my liking, lol).


----------



## JeanGranger

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm afraid I've sold mine, at a pretty hefty loss
> 
> I tried to love it but I found it too subdue.  What irked me the most is that the motifs kept flipping and the underside was not at all sparkly.  I now have the vintage sized pave bracelet and it's definitely better (though still not blingy enough for my liking, lol).



Thank you for your reply. Ah I see you love blings I’m the opposite. Very casual. How long did you wear your sweet 6 pave may I ask? Were there any issue about the durability?


----------



## Phoenix123

Mai1981 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Ah I see you love blings I’m the opposite. Very casual. How long did you wear your sweet 6 pave may I ask? Were there any issue about the durability?



Yes, I like my bling loud, lol.  

I tried to wear it different ways - on its own, stacked with my watch, stacked with my Cartier pave bracelet, stacked with my tennis bracelets.  Eventually, I just decided it wasn't *me*.  

No issue with durability whatsoever.  But then again, I am very gentle with my bling.


----------



## Coconuts40

Mai1981 said:


> Hi
> Your 6 pave are beautiful. Can I ask if you still enjoy wearing yours?  Are they any pro and con or advise? Oh! Should I pull the trigger? If not to much to ask Can you post more action shot please?



Yes I still wear mine and I love it.  I'm a 'less is more' kind of person.
I have a lot of blingy items, but sometimes you just don't want to be blinged out, you know what I mean?
I mix mine with my Vintage Alhambra bracelets and it mixes in well without being too much, just adds a bit extra.  I also wear it alone. 

I can't tell you whether to pull the trigger or not.  I got mine based on the advice of someone who no longer wears hers, lol!!  So if you go on the advice of others you will be disappointed.  You need to buy it for yourself. If you like it and you can't stop thinking about it, then buy it.


----------



## JeanGranger

Coconuts40 said:


> Yes I still wear mine and I love it.  I'm a 'less is more' kind of person.
> I have a lot of blingy items, but sometimes you just don't want to be blinged out, you know what I mean?
> I mix mine with my Vintage Alhambra bracelets and it mixes in well without being too much, just adds a bit extra.  I also wear it alone.
> 
> I can't tell you whether to pull the trigger or not.  I got mine based on the advice of someone who no longer wears hers, lol!!  So if you go on the advice of others you will be disappointed.  You need to buy it for yourself. If you like it and you can't stop thinking about it, then buy it.



Thank you for your reply. It’s a very good advice. I do love my WG (single motif) sweet pave and WG Turquoise. I tried on WG Chalcedony VA bracelet many time and try so hard to love it. I don’t know if I’m the only one or  I’m just crazy that I love VCA only in Sweet Alhambra collection. Sweet Earrings, Sweet Pendent, Sweet Bracelet, ...
@Coconut40 if possible can you post more action shots please


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Mai1981 I think it is very personal, and it can vary by piece for each person. I love vintage size on my wrists but for earrings I am very unaccustomed to larger pieces.  The only vintage piece I would buy for earrings is the WG pave, which doesn’t even work for my life. LOL!!  I am still deciding on whether to keep the sweet pave earrings. If YOU love the sweet size bracelet and find that is most YOU, then do YOU. Who knows. You may change your mind 5-10 years from now but go with what works in the near future. Otherwise you won’t feel comfortable wearing it and then you won’t wear it at all, and it will have been a waste of money.


----------



## JeanGranger

EpiFanatic said:


> @Mai1981 I think it is very personal, and it can vary by piece for each person. I love vintage size on my wrists but for earrings I am very unaccustomed to larger pieces.  The only vintage piece I would buy for earrings is the WG pave, which doesn’t even work for my life. LOL!!  I am still deciding on whether to keep the sweet pave earrings. If YOU love the sweet size bracelet and find that is most YOU, then do YOU. Who knows. You may change your mind 5-10 years from now but go with what works in the near future. Otherwise you won’t feel comfortable wearing it and then you won’t wear it at all, and it will have been a waste of money.



Thank you for a great advise. The sweet pave Earrings are very pretty. You can wear them to grocery, work or even wedding. I think they look great on you. 
Yes I may change my mind in 5-10 years from now. I tried on the VA bracelets in WG Chalcedony, MOP, Onyx+Pave diamonds. Also tried on Blue Agate/YG. I do like them. I just don’t love them. Very different to how I feel about Sweet Alhambra. Very comfortable to wear. Feel like you’re wearing nothing haha. 
I’m considering Sweet Turquoise Earrings , Pendant and 6 Motif Pave diamonds.
PS. I’ll buy VA bracelet / Pendant if become available in WG Turquoise


----------



## Rockysmom

Does anyone have a picture of their 6 motif sweet bracelet with a 5 motif bracelet?


----------



## pbkey

RG for both. I am pondering on which to get


----------



## LOYER




----------



## dottiebbb

Here are photos from when I tried on the sweet six motif and the vintage bracelets, both in rose gold. Interestingly, I like how the sweet looks more than the vintage in these photos, but in real life the vintage size was the clear winner. (I'm not petite, 5'7".)  I would get the vintage with two links removed between each motif. Probably will buy it this year.


----------



## civic4800

Pic of when I tried it on in the boutique.  I'm still trying to decide on my first VCA piece.  I love the 6 motif bracelet but I don't take off the Cartier bracelets ever so I'm just worried about it getting tangled all the time.


----------



## DS2006

I wouldn't wear it with the Cartier bracelets as I think it would get all scratched up. I like the two Cartier bracelets as their styles work well together. I don't think the VCA looks all that great with those. I like Alhambra with the Perlee bangles much more. But as always, buy what you love!


----------



## tenshix

My little VCA arm family. ^-^ I do wear the Signature bangle mostly on my right arm with my Loves & JUC as I prefer to keep chain bracelets and bangles separate so the chain doesn’t add more scratches. 

Also just wanted to add that I do love the rose gold and white gold of VCA pieces more, I find they’re more true rosey and true white whereas the Cartier rose gold fades to more of a yellow gold fairly quickly and the white gold is more a masculine greyish color. 

I have very small wrists so the regular size Alhambras look a bit awkward and chunky on me (at least that’s how I feel). The Sweet Alhambras are the perfect dainty size for me. I often look at the pieces closely just to admire all the little details and craftsmanship on the VCAs. [emoji173]️


----------



## JeanGranger

tenshix said:


> View attachment 4637818
> 
> 
> My little VCA arm family. ^-^ I do wear the Signature bangle mostly on my right arm with my Loves & JUC as I prefer to keep chain bracelets and bangles separate so the chain doesn’t add more scratches.
> 
> Also just wanted to add that I do love the rose gold and white gold of VCA pieces more, I find they’re more true rosey and true white whereas the Cartier rose gold fades to more of a yellow gold fairly quickly and the white gold is more a masculine greyish color.
> 
> I have very small wrists so the regular size Alhambras look a bit awkward and chunky on me (at least that’s how I feel). The Sweet Alhambras are the perfect dainty size for me. I often look at the pieces closely just to admire all the little details and craftsmanship on the VCAs. [emoji173]️



Beautiful and different! I love your arm family!


----------



## tenshix

JeanGranger said:


> Beautiful and different! I love your arm family!



Thank you dear! [emoji173]️


----------



## honey

I really wish VCA would offer a 6- motif sweet in onyx.  My wrists are also too small for the regular size bracelet.


----------



## Chivis

dottiebbb said:


> Here are photos from when I tried on the sweet six motif and the vintage bracelets, both in rose gold. Interestingly, I like how the sweet looks more than the vintage in these photos, but in real life the vintage size was the clear winner. (I'm not petite, 5'7".)  I would get the vintage with two links removed between each motif. Probably will buy it this year.
> 
> View attachment 4632724
> View attachment 4632725


The sweet does look better in the picture!


----------



## Taracanada

Mpassan03 said:


> I just got the bracelet back - much better! Looks like they took out 4 links btwn each motif... there are now 11 links between each. It still is loose- didn't want it to be snug but not too loose like it was before- my SA said she was sending the links but I didn't see them in the pouch (they usually send them back to you).  Here is a pic of what it looks like now:


Hi, I see you got your bracelet in 2017? Im thinking of buying this myself. Can you tell me...How has it held up?is it still the same rose gold colour it was when you got it? Any breaking issues? Do you wear it daily? thank so much!


----------



## deedeedor

mewt said:


> Preferably in RG, but I'll take what I can get! I tried it on in the store today but didn't take photos arrrg, but I know I loved it and am heavily considering pulling the trigger. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will also take celebrity photos, catalogue photos; ANY in-action stuff!!)


I also really like it, is the motifs same size as the sweet pendant? I haven't been able to go in person to try it yet.


----------



## isabelmidori

Mpassan03 said:


> I just received this in RG for my birthday from DH! Absolutely love it going to pop into VCA this week to see if I should get it shortened like I did wmy vintage Alhambra bracelet.  So comfy and really does have the perfect amount of sparkle!!


I am thinking about getting a vca alhambra bracelet. not sure whether i should get the vintage 5 motif or the sweet 6 motif. I have very skinny wrists (wear perlee bangle size xs). Do you have any recommendations for me? Which feels more comfortable wearing if you need to type etc? Thank you!


----------



## DS2006

isabelmidori said:


> I am thinking about getting a vca alhambra bracelet. not sure whether i should get the vintage 5 motif or the sweet 6 motif. I have very skinny wrists (wear perlee bangle size xs). Do you have any recommendations for me? Which feels more comfortable wearing if you need to type etc? Thank you!



Many people here have tiny wrists and have either 4 or 8 links removed (between the motifs) from the vintage bracelet. I initially bought a sweet bracelet and exchanged it for a vintage because I felt the size of the vintage was best for the long term.


----------



## Mpassan03

isabelmidori said:


> I am thinking about getting a vca alhambra bracelet. not sure whether i should get the vintage 5 motif or the sweet 6 motif. I have very skinny wrists (wear perlee bangle size xs). Do you have any recommendations for me? Which feels more comfortable wearing if you need to type etc? Thank you!


I would probably say the sweet is very comfortable it’s small so it doesn’t get in the way at all.  I had both my 5 motif and sweet 6 shortened a good amount.  I think either would be great.  The sweet is a little more casual to me... GL!


----------



## Fashion Passionate

pbkey said:


> View attachment 4630096
> 
> RG for both. I am pondering on which to get


Very pretty .


----------



## lvmon

Reviving this thread.
Owners of sweet 6 motifs, how are you still liking it? I am seriously considering for casual everyday wear to stack with CDC rose gold bracelet, thanks


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> Reviving this thread.
> Owners of sweet 6 motifs, how are you still liking it? I am seriously considering for casual everyday wear to stack with CDC rose gold bracelet, thanks



I still love mine and never take them off for daily wear! The vintage size I find to be more dressy and I only wear them when I’m in the mood. But I love love my sweets and prefer to have them on me at all times. Sometimes I keep it all on one arm or split them up (white gold on the other arm). My sweets are my favorite daily jewelry, they spark a lot of joy for me.

Are you thinking of the RG 6 motif to stack with the CDC? If you don’t mind fine scratches on the CDC or mind to wear your 6 motif super tight so it doesn’t slide around as much under/over your CDC I think that would be perfect for a daily stack. I personallyhaven’t shortened any of my sweets yet, I let them dangle from the last clover like a charm since I like the original distance between the clovers so they are worn pretty loose. I find it comfortable this way but I know some ladies like a tighter fit.

In the photo I’ve spaced them out but they definitely fall down the wrist since they’re loose.


----------



## lvmon

tenshix said:


> I still love mine and never take them off for daily wear! The vintage size I find to be more dressy and I only wear them when I’m in the mood. But I love love my sweets and prefer to have them on me at all times. Sometimes I keep it all on one arm or split them up (white gold on the other arm). My sweets are my favorite daily jewelry, they spark a lot of joy for me.
> 
> Are you thinking of the RG 6 motif to stack with the CDC? If you don’t mind fine scratches on the CDC or mind to wear your 6 motif super tight so it doesn’t slide around as much under/over your CDC I think that would be perfect for a daily stack. I personallyhaven’t shortened any of my sweets yet, I let them dangle from the last clover like a charm since I like the original distance between the clovers so they are worn pretty loose. I find it comfortable this way but I know some ladies like a tighter fit.
> 
> In the photo I’ve spaced them out but they definitely fall down the wrist since they’re loose.
> 
> View attachment 5228617


Thanks tenshix for your response. You have the perfect stack! 

Like you I have tiny wrist and find the vintage size too big for daily wear, and I wouldn’t/ couldn’t wear my onyx into shower. Been contemplating on the six motifs rose gold and don’t plan on taking on and off. I did get the vintage size shortened.

I only wear  Tiffany Tee and vintage onyx on special occasions, and I have a very casual lifestyle.

You’re right about scratching the CDC, but it is already scratched from my daily abuses.


----------



## lvmon

I am actually debating between sweet rose gold six motif and this one but may end up with both…


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> Thanks tenshix for your response. You have the perfect stack!
> 
> Like you I have tiny wrist and find the vintage size too big for daily wear, and I wouldn’t/ couldn’t wear my onyx into shower. Been contemplating on the six motifs rose gold and don’t plan on taking on and off. I did get the vintage size shortened.
> 
> I only wear  Tiffany Tee and vintage onyx on special occasions, and I have a very casual lifestyle.
> 
> You’re right about scratching the CDC, but it is already scratched from my daily abuses.
> 
> View attachment 5228649
> View attachment 5228650



Aw thank you! I do love my sweets for daily, they stack great. If you want something to leave on I think it will be a lovely addition to your current stack. Even better with the Perlee d’or stacked too!! Sorry I’m a terrible enabler lol


----------



## lvmon

Yes, like I need the enabling, ha haa!!
Called my SA to get a hold of the sweet six motifs for me, she said no hammer gold pieces in stock at the moment.


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> Yes, like I need the enabling, ha haa!!
> Called my SA to get a hold of the sweet six motifs for me, she said no hammer gold pieces in stock at the moment.



The shortage of stock has been annoying to deal with, have you tried the online boutique if they have it there? It sucks it won’t add to building your relationship with your SA but if you wanted it sooner it might be easier that way. You can also call the hotline and see if they can find a store that does have it in stock and ship from there.


----------



## lvmon

Yes, I tried on line, not available in Canada, told to try the store. Now I end up putting deposit down, she will let me know when it arrives. I can’t wait!


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> Yes, I tried on line, not available in Canada, told to try the store. Now I end up putting deposit down, she will let me know when it arrives. I can’t wait!



Yay I hope it won’t be too long of a wait!! How exciting!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> I still love mine and never take them off for daily wear! The vintage size I find to be more dressy and I only wear them when I’m in the mood. But I love love my sweets and prefer to have them on me at all times. Sometimes I keep it all on one arm or split them up (white gold on the other arm). My sweets are my favorite daily jewelry, they spark a lot of joy for me.
> 
> Are you thinking of the RG 6 motif to stack with the CDC? If you don’t mind fine scratches on the CDC or mind to wear your 6 motif super tight so it doesn’t slide around as much under/over your CDC I think that would be perfect for a daily stack. I personallyhaven’t shortened any of my sweets yet, I let them dangle from the last clover like a charm since I like the original distance between the clovers so they are worn pretty loose. I find it comfortable this way but I know some ladies like a tighter fit.
> 
> In the photo I’ve spaced them out but they definitely fall down the wrist since they’re loose.
> 
> View attachment 5228617


This is beautiful. I would love to see what they look like when fallen down, intertwined. I imagine it looks quite feminine and romantic.


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> This is beautiful. I would love to see what they look like when fallen down, intertwined. I imagine it looks quite feminine and romantic.



Thank you so much dear  I’ve been wearing the WG pave alone on my right arm lately which is usually my bangle bracelet arm but I’m giving my Loves a rest after many years and I’ve been enjoying the dainty look! It’s what prompted me to try and build out my WG bracelet collection actually; I’m usually more drawn to the warmer tones of YG/RG but I just love how white & shiny the VCA WG is compared to the masculine greyish Cartier WG which is what I was wearing before.

Here’s some photos of the RG 6 motif and my Sweet Butterfly, I have pretty small wrists (13cm) and I find these to fit perfectly with my casual style. I decided not to shorten my Sweets because I like the spacing between motifs and didn’t want them to be too close. Having the last motif dangle like a charm doesn’t bother me personally. Even though the bracelets tangle most of the time since they are loose the butterfly usually still “pops out” at some angles. I’ll try to get some photos with the WG when I stack them back together at some point.


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Thank you so much dear  I’ve been wearing the WG pave alone on my right arm lately which is usually my bangle bracelet arm but I’m giving my Loves a rest after many years and I’ve been enjoying the dainty look! It’s what prompted me to try and build out my WG bracelet collection actually; I’m usually more drawn to the warmer tones of YG/RG but I just love how white & shiny the VCA WG is compared to the masculine greyish Cartier WG which is what I was wearing before.
> 
> Here’s some photos of the RG 6 motif and my Sweet Butterfly, I have pretty small wrists (13cm) and I find these to fit perfectly with my casual style. I decided not to shorten my Sweets because I like the spacing between motifs and didn’t want them to be too close. Having the last motif dangle like a charm doesn’t bother me personally. Even though the bracelets tangle most of the time since they are loose the butterfly usually still “pops out” at some angles. I’ll try to get some photos with the WG when I stack them back together at some point.
> 
> View attachment 5233343
> View attachment 5233344


This is so whimsical and romantic, the butterfly intertwined among clovers. I love this dainty look! Thank you for the photos. I am newly enchanted by the sweet line after realizing how much I love to wear my sweet 16 necklace doubled up and layered.


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> This is so whimsical and romantic, the butterfly intertwined among clovers. I love this dainty look! Thank you for the photos. I am newly enchanted by the sweet line after realizing how much I love to wear my sweet 16 necklace doubled up and layered.



Oh I love that!! The 16 is on my wishlist, I think doubled up and layered definitely gives more presence too. I am a fan of both dainty & bold jewelry but lean towards dainty for daily wear. I wish they made more Sweet options as I find the line more “me” and fits my style & frame. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Jtrautman89

I have quite a large wrist- opposite problem of you lovely ladies so far lol! Can they lengthen the bracelets? And if so, do you know if any of its complimentary? Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

Jtrautman89 said:


> I have quite a large wrist- opposite problem of you lovely ladies so far lol! Can they lengthen the bracelets? And if so, do you know if any of its complimentary? Thanks!


Yes, the bracelets can be lengthened. There is a maximum length, but it is generous. It is complementary if you have it done after purchasing, but in some cases there is a time limit (depends on location and SA), mine have always been complementary but the strictest standards seem to be either 30 days or 90 days after purchase.


----------



## Jtrautman89

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, the bracelets can be lengthened. There is a maximum length, but it is generous. It is complementary if you have it done after purchasing, but in some cases there is a time limit (depends on location and SA), mine have always been complementary but the strictest standards seem to be either 30 days or 90 days after purchase.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## nicole0612

Jtrautman89 said:


> Thank you so much!!


Glad to help!


----------



## dbcelly

tenshix said:


> Thank you so much dear  I’ve been wearing the WG pave alone on my right arm lately which is usually my bangle bracelet arm but I’m giving my Loves a rest after many years and I’ve been enjoying the dainty look! It’s what prompted me to try and build out my WG bracelet collection actually; I’m usually more drawn to the warmer tones of YG/RG but I just love how white & shiny the VCA WG is compared to the masculine greyish Cartier WG which is what I was wearing before.
> 
> Here’s some photos of the RG 6 motif and my Sweet Butterfly, I have pretty small wrists (13cm) and I find these to fit perfectly with my casual style. I decided not to shorten my Sweets because I like the spacing between motifs and didn’t want them to be too close. Having the last motif dangle like a charm doesn’t bother me personally. Even though the bracelets tangle most of the time since they are loose the butterfly usually still “pops out” at some angles. I’ll try to get some photos with the WG when I stack them back together at some point.
> 
> View attachment 5233343
> View attachment 5233344


I love how dainty and pretty this looks!  Is the 6-motif here worn with one dangling motif?  Just wondering cuz the first pic of where the bracelets are past your wrist bone is where I like my bracelets to sit when my hand / arm is down.  

I went back and forth on if I should shorten my sweet mop bracelet and ended up shortening it by 1cm so I can wear it more comfortably on the shortest link.


----------



## tenshix

dbcelly said:


> I love how dainty and pretty this looks!  Is the 6-motif here worn with one dangling motif?  Just wondering cuz the first pic of where the bracelets are past your wrist bone is where I like my bracelets to sit when my hand / arm is down.
> 
> I went back and forth on if I should shorten my sweet mop bracelet and ended up shortening it by 1cm so I can wear it more comfortably on the shortest link.



Thank you!! Yes exactly, I let 1 motif dangle instead of permanently shortening it because I liked the distance between motifs. It’s about 1cm shorter that way.

Ooh would you mind showing mod shots of what your bracelet looks like shortened? I always wondered if I would like the shortened distance between motifs, but I’ve been comfortable wearing them dangling for years. Maybe your photo will help me decide. What size in cm is the wrist that you wear your 6 motifs with? Thank you dear


----------



## dbcelly

tenshix said:


> Thank you!! Yes exactly, I let 1 motif dangle instead of permanently shortening it because I liked the distance between motifs. It’s about 1cm shorter that way.
> 
> Ooh would you mind showing mod shots of what your bracelet looks like shortened? I always wondered if I would like the shortened distance between motifs, but I’ve been comfortable wearing them dangling for years. Maybe your photo will help me decide. What size in cm is the wrist that you wear your 6 motifs with? Thank you dear


Ahh sorry for the confusion, I don't have the 6 motifs bracelet.  I shortened my single motif sweet alhambra bracelet:
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...bra/vcarf68800---sweet-alhambra-bracelet.html

Not as complicated since there's only 1 motif.  I don't have it with me but they gave me the removed links in 2 segments.  They removed links from both ends of the bracelet to make it even.


----------



## mewt

tenshix said:


> Thank you!! Yes exactly, I let 1 motif dangle instead of permanently shortening it because I liked the distance between motifs. It’s about 1cm shorter that way.
> 
> Ooh would you mind showing mod shots of what your bracelet looks like shortened? I always wondered if I would like the shortened distance between motifs, but I’ve been comfortable wearing them dangling for years. Maybe your photo will help me decide. What size in cm is the wrist that you wear your 6 motifs with? Thank you dear



I had mine shortened by 1 inch, my wrist is slightly bigger at 13.5cm so you'd be fine with this size too I think, if you were so inclined. 




Also, from the side you can see 4 clovers.


----------



## dbcelly

mewt said:


> I had mine shortened by 1 inch, my wrist is slightly bigger at 13.5cm so you'd be fine with this size too I think, if you were so inclined.
> 
> View attachment 5236150
> 
> 
> Also, from the side you can see 4 clovers.
> 
> View attachment 5236174


This looks perfect!  The motifs don't look too crammed close together at all.  All these mod shots are making me want the 6-motif bracelet more.  The 5-motif vintage motifs bracelet is on my wish list but I wonder if the 6-motif would be more wearable.


----------



## tenshix

mewt said:


> I had mine shortened by 1 inch, my wrist is slightly bigger at 13.5cm so you'd be fine with this size too I think, if you were so inclined.
> 
> View attachment 5236150
> 
> 
> Also, from the side you can see 4 clovers.
> 
> View attachment 5236174



Thank you so much this is very helpful!! It looks beautiful on you! Did they take off the links evenly between clovers or more links taken out near the clovers by the clasps? May I ask how many links were removed?


----------



## mewt

tenshix said:


> Thank you so much this is very helpful!! It looks beautiful on you! Did they take off the links evenly between clovers or more links taken out near the clovers by the clasps? May I ask how many links were removed?



Here you go, you can see the whole bracelet. I forgot how many links were removed (it was shortened twice), but it was taken out in such a way that all the clovers are evenly spaced.


----------



## tenshix

mewt said:


> Here you go, you can see the whole bracelet. I forgot how many links were removed (it was shortened twice), but it was taken out in such a way that all the clovers are evenly spaced.
> 
> View attachment 5236916



Thank you so much for sharing! I’ll have to inquire about the number of links with my SA. I think I would prefer taking off just 1cm instead of a whole inch.


----------



## Blueboxhappy

Recently purchased the RG and it is one of my favorites! 
It could definitely be shortened, but right now I’m enjoying it at the longer length.
This is a lovely piece on its own and with others. It’s just so pretty in the rose gold.


----------



## exchangeluxury

Just picked up my 6 motifs bracelet today. What do you guys think of my new stack? Do you prefer it with the Cartier stacks, with the Love, or just itself?


----------



## lvmon

Hi Mewt, would you please let me know what is the measurement after shortened? I ordered from my SA in a different city and she is asking how much I want to shorten to? 
My wrist measures 13.5 cm. 
She said currently it is 17.5 cm.
Thanks 



mewt said:


> I had mine shortened by 1 inch, my wrist is slightly bigger at 13.5cm so you'd be fine with this size too I think, if you were so inclined.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, from the side you can see 4 clovers.


----------



## lvmon

Congrats. I think it looks beautiful with the Cartier bracelets! Did you have the links removed? 



exchangeluxury said:


> Just picked up my 6 motifs bracelet today. What do you guys think of my new stack? Do you prefer it with the Cartier stacks, with the Love, or just itself?


----------



## exchangeluxury

lvmon said:


> Congrats. I think it looks beautiful with the Cartier bracelets! Did you have the links removed?



thanks. Yes I did! I have extremely small wrist. They took off 8 links I believe


----------



## mewt

lvmon said:


> Hi Mewt, would you please let me know what is the measurement after shortened? I ordered from my SA in a different city and she is asking how much I want to shorten to?
> My wrist measures 13.5 cm.
> She said currently it is 17.5 cm.
> Thanks



It's 15.5 cm, or just a hair over 6".


----------



## lvmon

Thank you so much Mewt! This is very helpful!


----------



## tenshix

exchangeluxury said:


> Just picked up my 6 motifs bracelet today. What do you guys think of my new stack? Do you prefer it with the Cartier stacks, with the Love, or just itself?



This is going to sound unhelpful but I like them all! I like that you can play around with the stack to suit your mood and to go with what you’re wearing, they all look great together. Congrats on your new piece!


----------



## babedawn

Posting Mine for your reference.


tenshix said:


> Thank you so much dear  I’ve been wearing the WG pave alone on my right arm lately which is usually my bangle bracelet arm but I’m giving my Loves a rest after many years and I’ve been enjoying the dainty look! It’s what prompted me to try and build out my WG bracelet collection actually; I’m usually more drawn to the warmer tones of YG/RG but I just love how white & shiny the VCA WG is compared to the masculine greyish Cartier WG which is what I was wearing before.
> 
> Here’s some photos of the RG 6 motif and my Sweet Butterfly, I have pretty small wrists (13cm) and I find these to fit perfectly with my casual style. I decided not to shorten my Sweets because I like the spacing between motifs and didn’t want them to be too close. Having the last motif dangle like a charm doesn’t bother me personally. Even though the bracelets tangle most of the time since they are loose the butterfly usually still “pops out” at some angles. I’ll try to get some photos with the WG when I stack them back together at some point.
> 
> View attachment 5233343
> View attachment 5233344


I love how your piece looks so YG tone. Mine is very pink. I am not sure if the shade varies by batch. Yours is really pretty!


----------



## babedawn

Posting mine for everyone's ref. Got it 3 weeks ago. I altered my length to 16CM. Anyone have any idea if the RG will fade gradually to YG? I really hope it happens, I don't really like how pink it looks on me


----------



## mewt

babedawn said:


> Posting mine for everyone's ref. Got it 3 weeks ago. I altered my length to 16CM. Anyone have any idea if the RG will fade gradually to YG? I really hope it happens, I don't really like how pink it looks on me


In my experience RG always fades given time, I can hardly tell mine is even RG except when I compare it right next to something YG (and even then, just barely). Enjoy it!


----------



## tenshix

babedawn said:


> Posting mine for everyone's ref. Got it 3 weeks ago. I altered my length to 16CM. Anyone have any idea if the RG will fade gradually to YG? I really hope it happens, I don't really like how pink it looks on me



Thanks for posting! It looks beautiful on you. I’ve had mine for a couple of years and it’s been worn daily so it’s definitely not as rosey as it used to be, it doesn’t look completely YG to me but I don’t mind!


----------



## exchangeluxury

tenshix said:


> This is going to sound unhelpful but I like them all! I like that you can play around with the stack to suit your mood and to go with what you’re wearing, they all look great together. Congrats on your new piece!


You are right . Thanks for the input ❤️


----------



## lvmon

OMG, it is here! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I am so happy, I love the sweet size. Thanks for all your help


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> OMG, it is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy, I love the sweet size. Thanks for all your help
> 
> View attachment 5242601



Yay she’s perfect!! Congrats and enjoy in great health!


----------



## lvmon

tenshix said:


> Yay she’s perfect!! Congrats and enjoy in great health!


Thank you tenshix! Didn’t get the links removed yet, wearing with one motif hanging…


----------



## lvmon

I found my favourite combo:


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvmon said:


> I found my favourite combo:
> 
> View attachment 5247002


This is a super cute look!  Fun, easy and unexpected.


----------



## lvmon

EpiFanatic said:


> This is a super cute look!  Fun, easy and unexpected.


Thanks EpiFanatic. Yes, very pleasantly surprised! I wanted a stack that’s not too loud but still fun and easy to wear


----------



## simpledream

exchangeluxury said:


> Just picked up my 6 motifs bracelet today. What do you guys think of my new stack? Do you prefer it with the Cartier stacks, with the Love, or just itself?


I love it with the Love.  Is that the regular love or thin version?


----------



## exchangeluxury

simpledream said:


> I love it with the Love.  Is that the regular love or thin version?


That's a thin version. Thank you! I am wearing it with the Love 24/7


----------



## dbcelly

lvmon said:


> I found my favourite combo:
> 
> View attachment 5247002


So pretty    If you had to choose only one, which would you keep?

I'm still debating between the 6 motif vs a 5 motif bracelet.  I plan to wear it on it's own and want it go with any outfits.  Just worried the 5-motif is more blingy since they'd stand out on my relatively small wrists.


----------



## tenshix

dbcelly said:


> So pretty    If you had to choose only one, which would you keep?
> 
> I'm still debating between the 6 motif vs a 5 motif bracelet.  I plan to wear it on it's own and want it go with any outfits.  Just worried the 5-motif is more blingy since they'd stand out on my relatively small wrists.



I’m not the person you tagged but wanted to chime in on my thoughts, I’m in the small minority that prefers my Sweets over VA bracelets for everyday. My eyes don’t ever get tired of the Sweets size even after many years and find they go with everything. I find the VA size more dressy and more situational dressing (especially in YG/RG), but that’s just my personal style and preference. I sent my RG 6 motif and sweet butterfly  for shortening and I missed them immensely in the 2 weeks we were apart (lol dramatic).


----------



## lvmon

dbcelly said:


> So pretty    If you had to choose only one, which would you keep?
> 
> I'm still debating between the 6 motif vs a 5 motif bracelet.  I plan to wear it on it's own and want it go with any outfits.  Just worried the 5-motif is more blingy since they'd stand out on my relatively small wrists.


Like tenshix, I would keep the sweets definitely if I can only keep one. It is so dainty and easy to wear in all situations. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## dbcelly

Thank you both for your reply!  And it was definitely a question for anyone with both bracelets!  

The 5-motifs seem to be more common in the forum (probably cuz there's different solid gold and stone options, they're dressier and fun) and so I haven't seen too many pics of people with both the 6-motif sweet and 5-motif. 

I also wonder if the 5-motif is more 'worth it', for the price?  Kinda like how ppl say a 5-motif bracelet is a better buy than a single VA pendant necklace (cuz its 3550 for one motif necklace, but 5350 for 5 motifs bracelet..).  I know ultimately I should buy what I like and will wear (because cost per wear is prob the best measure lol).



tenshix said:


> I’m not the person you tagged but wanted to chime in on my thoughts, I’m in the small minority that prefers my Sweets over VA bracelets for everyday. My eyes don’t ever get tired of the Sweets size even after many years and find they go with everything. I find the VA size more dressy and more situational dressing (especially in YG/RG), but that’s just my personal style and preference. I sent my RG 6 motif and sweet butterfly  for shortening and I missed them immensely in the 2 weeks we were apart (lol dramatic).





lvmon said:


> Like tenshix, I would keep the sweets definitely if I can only keep one. It is so dainty and easy to wear in all situations. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## tenshix

dbcelly said:


> Thank you both for your reply!  And it was definitely a question for anyone with both bracelets!
> 
> The 5-motifs seem to be more common in the forum (probably cuz there's different solid gold and stone options, they're dressier and fun) and so I haven't seen too many pics of people with both the 6-motif sweet and 5-motif.
> 
> I also wonder if the 5-motif is more 'worth it', for the price?  Kinda like how ppl say a 5-motif bracelet is a better buy than a single VA pendant necklace (cuz its 3550 for one motif necklace, but 5350 for 5 motifs bracelet..).  I know ultimately I should buy what I like and will wear (because cost per wear is prob the best measure lol).



Many of the ladies on this forum have shared really good advice about buying the piece you want and will use/cherish vs what you think is a better “value”. I think if you buy based on perceived value and not what you truly loved you might regret your purchase later on. You know your own personal style best so pick the one that makes you very happy and makes you feel beautiful when you wear it! I like that the 6 motifs are low maintenance and I don’t worry about if it’s safe to get the motifs wet. If you were considering between the solid hammered 5 motif versus 6 motif they give a really different look so I would try it on at the store and see which one you feel more beautiful in. If you were planning to get both and wear both eventually you could try prioritizing the one you love more first. Good luck with choosing, there’s no wrong way here!


----------



## toffeenutdesign

Is there a sweet Alhambra in all mother of Pearl instead of rose gold? Could have sworn there used to be but can’t find anymore?


----------



## nicole0612

toffeenutdesign said:


> Is there a sweet Alhambra in all mother of Pearl instead of rose gold? Could have sworn there used to be but can’t find anymore?


Only the current 1 motif sweet mop, there has never been a 6 motif sweet mop.


----------



## Prada Prince

I love mine so much, it’s part of my permanent stack!


----------



## lblb

exchangeluxury said:


> Just picked up my 6 motifs bracelet today. What do you guys think of my new stack? Do you prefer it with the Cartier stacks, with the Love, or just itself?


Love them all !! What size is your love and nail. I have the same one and debating 8 links removed


----------



## exchangeluxury

lblb said:


> Love them all !! What size is your love and nail. I have the same one and debating 8 links removed


I have small wrist. size 15 I am just wearing it alone these days.. feels like its too much having the stacks.


----------



## bambi247

exchangeluxury said:


> Just picked up my 6 motifs bracelet today. What do you guys think of my new stack? Do you prefer it with the Cartier stacks, with the Love, or just itself?


I love your stack!  Between the 6 motifs and your juste un clou small bangle, which one is heavier? Or do they feel the same when worn?


----------



## bambi247

exchangeluxury said:


> Just picked up my 6 motifs bracelet today. What do you guys think of my new stack? Do you prefer it with the Cartier stacks, with the Love, or just itself?


omg you have the most gorgeous stack ever. I've been eyeing at the VCA 6 motif and the cartier JUC small since forever but can't make up my mind. Out of the two, which bracelet do you enjoy the most for an everyday look?


----------



## solangeles

exchangeluxury said:


> I have small wrist. size 15 I am just wearing it alone these days.. feels like its too much having the stacks.


Did you have yours resized? I’m a size 14 and I know VCA only modifies by 1 inch (unless I pay extra )


----------



## tenshix

solangeles said:


> Did you have yours resized? I’m a size 14 and I know VCA only modifies by 1 inch (unless I pay extra )


I have a 13.5cm wrist and shortened all of my Sweets to a comfortable 15.5cm. Having it be exactly 14cm would be really tight and uncomfortable IMO, as the motifs do flip sometimes and shorten the bracelet naturally.


----------



## solangeles

tenshix said:


> I have a 13.5cm wrist and shortened all of my Sweets to a comfortable 15.5cm. Having it be exactly 14cm would be really tight and uncomfortable IMO, as the motifs do flip sometimes and shorten the bracelet naturally.


Thank you! This is good to know !


----------



## jenlee402

exchangeluxury said:


> Just picked up my 6 motifs bracelet today. What do you guys think of my new stack? Do you prefer it with the Cartier stacks, with the Love, or just itself?


Love this. I have the Cartier  pieces and wanting to add the 6 motif rg sweet alhambra bracelet. Wondering if the vca gets tangled with the carrier pieces often? Does it look weird when the arm is down?


----------

